# [scanner] Scan impossible

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Bonjour,

J'utilise un imprimante canon pixma mp540. Le scanner fonctionnait parfaitement. Depuis quelque jour il ne fonctionne suite à une annulation de scan avant la fin du processus.

J'ai déjà redémarré le PC et le scanner.

Avez-vous une idée sur le blocage ?

Merci

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Regarde les logs s'il y en a, et arrête les services associés, et vide les queues associées dans /var/spool

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Le spool est vide. Aucun service sane n'est en cours. Le kernel a été regénéré et le PC a été redémarré.

Dans le log, j'ai le message suivant :

```
usb 2-1.6.2.4.3: usbfs: interface 1 claimed by usblp while 'xsane' sets config #1
```

Last edited by sylvain.bonnemaison on Mon Nov 21, 2011 2:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Quelle version de CUPS as-tu ? Il faut désactiver le module usblp depuis la version 1.4

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

En effet, j'utilise la version 1.4.8 ... et un kernel 3.0.6.

J'ai supprimé le module avec la commande rmmod, relancé cups, ... toujours pareil

Maintenant, j'ai le message suivant :

```
usb 2-1.6.2.4.3: usbfs: interface 2 claimed by usb-storage while 'xsane' sets config #1
```

La commande "sane-find-scanner -q" renvoi

```
found USB scanner (vendor=0x04a9 [Canon], product=0x1730 [MP540 series]) at libusb:002:012
```

J'ai crée le fichier </etc/udev/rules.d/70-libsane.rules> commen indiqué ici, http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/USB_Scanner.

----------

## 22decembre

Faut chercher du côté de scanimage maintenant !

J'ai eu durant un long moment des soucis avec mon scanner, et là quand je regarde dans mes logs de dmesg, j'ai le même message de permission :

```
[2874099.217573] usb 2-4: usbfs: interface 1 claimed by usblp while 'saned' sets config #1
```

Ça m'a pas empêché de scanner des papiers. Le problème n'est pas là, mais bien ailleurs !

----------

